# Dumbo mice?



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone keep dumbo mice or do you think there would be much interest for them? I got a nice big male yesterday who was being sold as normal but his ears are twice the size of a normal mouses. They aren't on the side of his head like a dumbo rats just massive. He's in his own tank with three nice coloured females now so hopefully it carries on in his young or if I breed him with some of his daughters.
What dya think?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Dumbo mice are very uncommon in this country, but your's sounds just like a better bred mouse, honestly. Dumbo mice have the ears on the side of their heads, just like dumbo rats. But a well bred mouse has HUGE ears. I have several show line mice here with massive ears.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Amalthea is right.

They are basically better known as Fancy Mice or Pedigrees, or Show Mice.

Check out, Fancy Mice Breeders uk

And then, fancy mice at the national mouse club (nmc)

Although l used to breed pedigree fancies, l must be honest l used to remember a lot of people refering to them as Dumbo Eared Mice, its a nickname that has just stuck with them.

But the true sign of pure quality for national mouse club members, is the quality of the strain of the breed they are focusing on, so Ear carriage, body, colour - size etc, are very important.

R


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a pic of a dumbo mouse:

http://www.geocities.com/mousedomousery/genetics/pics/dumbo.jpg

And a description from the same site:



> *Dumbo.* Dumbo mice are an extension of the gremlin gene. Dumbo mice have two lowered ears usually recognizable by two to three weeks of age.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know of one dumbo mouse breeder in the UK.

I'm trying to get in contact with him to ensure they are dumbo's nad not big eared fancies.
I saw some of his bucks a few months ago, in a petshop no less, their ears were most definitely on the side of the head the same as my dumbo rats.


----------

